# 223 for coyote in zone 3



## cozmomi

I'm west of Ann Arbor..where can I hunt coyotes at?? I need a place, never done it, can't wait,anyone know a area or farm???


----------



## Nostromo

cozmomi said:


> I'm west of Ann Arbor..where can I hunt coyotes at?? I need a place, never done it, can't wait,anyone know a area or farm???



West of A2 is a great area. If you don't want to use the state lands to your west. Knock on a few doors before season starts.


Good Hunting!


----------



## Aarow019

What caliber do you use for hunting coyote at night? I am considering the .17 HMR, but I am not convinced that it is enough gun to get the job done. Any thoughts would be appreciated.

I know this subject has been beat to death, but I am new to coyote hunting and have several of them on the property I now live on.


----------



## fr3db3ar

I was using a 22mag but now am using the 17 WSM. HMR is enough to put them down. Most of your shots at night will be well under 100 yards.
Proper shot placement is key, no matter the caliber.


----------



## Copper15

Aarow019 said:


> What caliber do you use for hunting coyote at night? I am considering the .17 HMR, but I am not convinced that it is enough gun to get the job done. Any thoughts would be appreciated.
> 
> I know this subject has been beat to death, but I am new to coyote hunting and have several of them on the property I now live on.


Like Fred said. In hmr will put them down. I have yet to do it yet but after seeing what it does to other critters and objects, a head shot is an easy downed coyote at night. 22mag is vary similar depending on shooting distance. I haven't see 22mag in stores for a while now. Almost any sport shop will have at least a box or 2 for HMRs.

If its really thick area I'm hunting I'll grab the 12ga.

Good luck!


----------



## Aarow019

Thanks guys. I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Billy_D

my .22 night rig:


----------



## fr3db3ar

Tell us about that NV setup Billy. Specs, cost, effective range etc.


----------



## Billy_D

fr3db3ar said:


> Tell us about that NV setup Billy. Specs, cost, effective range etc.


I will soon be taking orders for that style, cost to be between $600-$800, can see quite well out to 100 yards, eyes light up like flashlights, The problem Im having now is battery life, Im getting "up to" an hour out of it.

Here is a shot of the 5" screen, crappy pic its looking through my window AND a screen.


----------

